# Stirrup Length



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

I am new to western riding and was wondering if there was a way that you could check to see if the stirrups are the right length from the ground so that you don't have to hop on and off to adjust them. Also, I noticed that western riders seem to have their legs straighter than english riders--is this the case?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, you can always have a buddy fix the stirrup length while you're in the saddle. And, yes, thankfully our legs are nice and straight. When you get in the saddle one way to check length is to stand in the stirrups. It should lift you only a bit above the saddle.


----------



## steph81285 (Oct 25, 2007)

Joshie said:


> Well, you can always have a buddy fix the stirrup length while you're in the saddle. And, yes, thankfully our legs are nice and straight. When you get in the saddle one way to check length is to stand in the stirrups. It should lift you only a bit above the saddle.



Also, when your sitting in the saddle with your back straight and shoulders back, glance down to your foot without moving your head you should be able to see your toe lined up with your knee. Thats how you know your leg is in the right position but be sure just the ball of your foot is in the stirrup and not the whole foot.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

there is but I am not sure how to type it all out .... hmm let me search I think I seen it somewhere... 

How To Determine Correct Stirrup Length


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Awesome Link!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Before I pulled the fenders down on my saddle, the stirrups on my saddle were pretty close to perfect ON THE STAND. On the horse was another issue. They were too short; I know the added girth of the horse shortened them up a bit.

So, I'm wondering, is there anything I can do at home, seen's how I have my saddle in from the barn for the time being, to be able to measure how long I'll need the stirrups when on the horse? Maybe measure out my stirrups on the stand and then lengthen them by a hole to add for the horse? IDK?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

do you have a 55 gallon drum?? If so put it on that and measur ethem as abovve or by sitting on it LOL


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

LOL The closest I have is an LP tank, I think?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

If you use your LP tank.. I want pictures!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

it would work if it is a BIG one LOL ... altough I have found I have to adjust my stirrups from horse to horse as well so.... who knows I have honestly never found a perfect way to get them adjusted ... the armpit method is close but does not work on every horse...


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I DO have one of those HUGE LP tanks. The kind that you put your household's supply of LP in. You don't think it'll be too fat for my saddle?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

if you ride the LP tank we want VIDEO when it bucks you off ... it prob will be too wide but it will let you gauge the stirrup length ... I would try to do anything HARD on it ... you knwo no roll backs and no jumping ****


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

I was told to measure stirrups, the stirrups should be about the same lenght of your arm, so just measure with your arm,arm pit to the ends of your fingers, easy to do with the saddle on or off the horse, that way if they too long you shorten before you get on to ride


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

OH Har-Har!!!! LOL

I DID find a 55gal drum, so I did get on that, and had my husband help me measure. I am taking the saddle to a custom saddle guy in my area to see if he can make a custom piece for the saddle. He said that he'll help me with my stirrups. I need a longer ladigo as well.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

nldiaz66 said:


> I was told to measure stirrups, the stirrups should be about the same lenght of your arm, so just measure with your arm,arm pit to the ends of your fingers, easy to do with the saddle on or off the horse, that way if they too long you shorten before you get on to ride


Thats what I do when i jump into a different saddle...it is usually one or only off by one hole or so


----------



## mom3x (Sep 16, 2008)

Good tip!!


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

:wink: yep, usually works for me,alot easier than on and off the horse several times


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, technically speaking, there is no "correct" length for the stirrups on a western saddle. The western saddle was built for comfort. There are many different suggested ways to check the length, but you must find the length that you feel most comfortable in. Now, you don't want your legs perfectly straight or knees bent like jockeys, but having your legs slightly bent so that you won't go flying off your horse if he bucks should be just about right.


----------

